# FORT WAYNE | Ash Brokerage Development | 17 fl | App



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*$71 million investment in downtown announced today*



> *Ash Brokerage Picks Downtown for New Headquarters, Major Growth; Hanning & Bean to Build Unique Residential Development. $71 million investment partnership to transform block; create jobs, housing, retail*
> 
> (September 23, 2013) – Highlighting the key role of downtown vitality to job creation and regional economic growth, Fort Wayne Mayor Tom Henry today was joined by Tim Ash, President and CEO, Ash Brokerage Corporation and Bill Bean, VP, Hanning & Bean Enterprises, Inc., along with Eric Doden, President, Indiana Economic Development Corporation, elected officials and community leaders to announce plans for Ash Brokerage’s new national headquarters in the heart of Fort Wayne and a downtown residential development led by Hanning & Bean Enterprises.
> 
> ...





Citylink said:


> Mayor at the beginning of this week announced new development in downtown Fort Wayne. Ash Brokerage is moving there national headquarters downtown. With that is coming more downtown housing. Check out the renderings.


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Im really digging that green roof/terrace that ties the two parts of the building together!


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

From December:

*Ash Brokerage Secures $20M Loan*
http://www.indianasnewscenter.com/news/local/Ash-Brokerage-Secures-20M-Loan-VIDEO-235482631.html


----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful development! Great design, with a green roof, and street interaction!


----------

